# Deer in Yard



## huntfish2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

I have a green belt behind my house with lots of deer. I am in the city limits. They jump in and out of my yard regularly. My fence is about 3' tall. The wife wants to start a garden but between the deer and the birds. It will probably get eaten all up. I've had the recommendation of planting mint, onions, pouring wolf or coyote urine. I'd rather not build a privacy fence and obstruct the view of the green belt. Do y'all have experience with these remedies or other suggestions that have proven to work?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I live way out in the sticks and have lots of deer and have a very big garden. 

The solution for me was simple...dogs. We have a number of drop offs regularly and take in those which seem to be good watch dogs. Leave them outside and the deer simply are not a problem in the garden. 

You generally can't build a fence high enough in the city, urine is not effective, nor are the plants you suggested. They may help some, but not enough. Outside, protective dogs are highly effective 24/7. Even wild hogs which are so destructive around here won't dare venture into the dog's space.


----------



## huntfish2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

I thought so. 

We've talked about getting a dog but we travel out of town regularly on the weekends and we don't have anybody to take care of one when we're gone. Doggy Day care is minimum $100/day. I don't consider a dog to be worth it. Also the porch to the fence is about 20'. The yard is fairly small to be having a big outside dog. 

The posts for the fence are 4â€x4â€. I was thinking about attaching some kind of extension to the post up to 8â€™ and then running regular wire or barbed wire to deter the deer. That way I can still see out.

I donâ€™t know how just yet but trying to get ideas.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

huntfish2011 said:


> Doggy Day care is minimum $100/day. ...


Seriously? Sounds like a huge business opportunity for someone.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Get human hair from the salon/barber shop....spread around perimeter. They will get used to it and see it as a non threat unless they associate YOU with a threat.
Ultimately going to need a dog or a high fence.


----------



## huntfish2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

Meadowlark said:


> Seriously? Sounds like a huge business opportunity for someone.


I thought so also. My co-worker said it cost him $600 to keep two dogs at a day care over the weekend. The SIL says, it cost her $120/day.

The deer aren't afraid of people since everybody feeds them.

I think the fence is the only way to go. How high does the fence need to be and will regular wire work or does it need to be barbed wire?


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I purchased a roll of galvanized fencing. 2 by 4 opening, 6 ft tall. I had to put this around everything that I did not want the deer to eat. I will be able to remove it soon due to new subdivision installing 8 ft privacy fence. There is a greenbelt behind it but at least I can now keep the deer out. I tried all kinds of remedies and the face was the only thing that worked.


----------



## huntfish2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

How did you put the fence up? Did you have to redo your fence posts? 

That's good I can go with a 6' fence instead of a 8' like I was thinking.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

huntfish2011 said:


> ....
> That's good I can go with a 6' fence instead of a 8' like I was thinking.


I've seen countless deer effortlessly jump 6 ft fences...maybe yours will, maybe they won't.

8 ft is generally considered the practical limit for a deer to jump...however, the wider the spread the less height a deer can jump. Because of this, some folks angle their posts outward and have a lot of success with 6 ft.

Here is a possible relatively inexpensive approach....electric fencing. Tractor supply has all you need and it is effective. It is what I would do out here in the Country, if I did not have my guardian dogs. Very effective.


----------



## tinman03 (May 21, 2006)

I have a 12x12 raised bed 1 ft high with a 4ft fence=5ft high and I've never had a deer jump in.Only grow maters so with all the cages inside it might make them think twice. Now any leaf that makes it outside the fence is history!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Effective fence height has a lot to do with deer density and other food options. The higher the deer density is, and the lower the food options are, the higher deer are willing to jump to get into your garden. I've seen 4ft fences be effective where deer are very scattered and have great forage. I've also seen a a big buck in a garden that was totally surrounded by an eight foot high fence. Watched him take 2 bounds and back over the 8ft fence to get out. That was a Minnesota deer..... they tend to be larger bodied than Texas deer, but I know that yours can certainly clear 7 ft if they are determined.

I have to deal with occasional black bears as well, so now I'm running a 30" high electric fence on the outside of a 7 ft high regular fence. This combo seems to work for both. 

If you decide to try an electric fence do this: With the fence off, drape a 2" square of tinfoil over the wire and staple it on. Smear a good gob of peanut butter on the foil. Place foils about every 20 ft along the fence. Then charge the fence.

Both deer and bear like peanut butter. they will check it out before trying to jump the fence. The shock will get them on the nose or tongue. They usually remember this for the rest of the growing season.:mpd:

Anything other than fences and dogs may work for a while, but eventually they will get your garden.

I keep a couple of trail cameras along my fences for part of the summer to monitor activity. I have found some funny pictures over the years.


----------



## huntfish2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

I think that's it, an electric fence. I don't know why I was thinking of a chicken wire, other wire fencing, or running plan wire. Put the peanut butter on the fence to give them a few shocks to learn their lesson and it should do the trick. Thanks all for the input.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Maybe put a deer feeder outside away from the garden but within viewing distance. I have a moultrie cheap one , 100 bucks and holds 200# corn. Keeps deer in one area pretty well plus cool to watch. Just be glad you don't have hogs. They will trash your garden in one night. We don't have a garden like previous homes because of them and a fence barbed or not will not stop a pig. If you get a feeder get the solar battery minder.

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

iamatt said:


> ... We don't have a garden like previous homes because of them and a fence barbed or not will not stop a pig. ...


An outside dog(s) will absolutely stop the pigs. No one has more pigs than we do...but they will not cross into the garden space that the dogs defend.


----------



## rynochop2.0 (Jul 14, 2016)

I had a fat lazy yellow lab who wouldn't even bother with the deer, she'd just watch em eat all my okra.ha

Anyone have any remedies for mockingbirds? I quit growing tomatoes a couple years ago cause they would just ravage them as soon as they turned the slightest red


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

rynochop2.0 said:


> I had a fat lazy yellow lab who wouldn't even bother with the deer, she'd just watch em eat all my okra.ha
> 
> Anyone have any remedies for mockingbirds? I quit growing tomatoes a couple years ago cause they would just ravage them as soon as they turned the slightest red


Nets will slow em down, also trap them
Pellet gun too. Used to tear up my Cherokee purples , depend how how it is and water availability. Try those black nets.

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Meadowlark said:


> An outside dog(s) will absolutely stop the pigs. No one has more pigs than we do...but they will not cross into the garden space that the dogs defend.


Someone else posted a picture of their dog that got tore up from hogs. I tell you what I don't think hogs like donkeys or horses.

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## rynochop2.0 (Jul 14, 2016)

iamatt said:


> Nets will slow em down, also trap them
> Pellet gun too. Used to tear up my Cherokee purples , depend how how it is and water availability. Try those black nets.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


Not about to shoot a mockingbird.ha god knows what that fine is What kind of nets?


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

They sell roll of black fine nets at HD. Drape over plants. Kids have shot 10's of mockingbirds with pellet guns that were on our tomatoes. Also check out sweet organics on 35 south of 518 Pearland. Owner burned out hippie but knows her stuff.

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

Deer are also my problem. I have heard that the only thing is electric fence. I have tried different deer away stuff from store, pie pans, etc. Everything I have tried works for awhile but the deer get used to it.


----------



## gary.curlin (Apr 11, 2015)

rynochop2.0 said:


> I had a fat lazy yellow lab who wouldn't even bother with the deer, she'd just watch em eat all my okra.ha
> 
> Anyone have any remedies for mockingbirds? I quit growing tomatoes a couple years ago cause they would just ravage them as soon as they turned the slightest red


Put some shallow water dishes in the garden. It worked for me and it was FREE.

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## rynochop2.0 (Jul 14, 2016)

gary.curlin said:


> Put some shallow water dishes in the garden. It worked for me and it was FREE.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


Really? What does that do?


----------



## gary.curlin (Apr 11, 2015)

They are looking for water. Give them plenty and see the difference. Now the chili petines are a mockingbird favorite.

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

My dad has tried most including spraying with La hot sauce, it worked for awhile but they got to where they liked it. They WILL figure out the electric fence sooner or later including tearing it up. I use a motion detector light along with a radio on a timer set at different times and length ALL inside a 4' fence with dogs...


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

2Ws said:


> My dad has tried most including spraying with La hot sauce, it worked for awhile but they got to where they liked it. They WILL figure out the electric fence sooner or later including tearing it up. I use a motion detector light along with a radio on a timer set at different times and length ALL inside a 4' fence with dogs...


You won't believe this and no I'm not drinking. Before I had any neighbors. I would turn on my radio outdoor speakers and the dang deer would come within 10 yards from the shack and lay down and listen to the music. I've had bobcats kill my chickens while music is playing .


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I used t post for my fence around my fruit trees. Did not look good but did the job. Did not have the fence stretched tight. Noticed the deer did not like the fence loose. Only did this waiting on the developer to install their fence around the new subdivision they are putting in. They have now installed most of the 8 ft cedar fence which will keep the deer out but with the new house's most of the deer are now gone somewhere else.

RB the deer used to come up to my house and bed down. I thought they wanted to watch tv. I would leave the blinds open and could see them outside watching me in the house. Had a lazy lab that would not bother the deer and when he passed they would bed down by his kennel some nights.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Get a green house


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Electric Fence.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

goatchze said:


> Electric Fence.


Good answer! I have hot wire around a chicken coop, it works. Killed snakes, squirrels, rats, and mice. I'm sure plenty of ***** have been shocked. And every other critter.
Everything likes chickens or eggs.
I learned quick to make predator proof pens. Chicken wire does not work a **** will rip it apart.
You do need to make sure any object is not laying on the wire. It will ground out the shock.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Rubberback said:


> You won't believe this and no I'm not drinking. Before I had any neighbors. I would turn on my radio outdoor speakers and the dang deer would come within 10 yards from the shack and lay down and listen to the music. I've had bobcats kill my chickens while music is playing .


We had a doe at our lease that would come to our camp and lay down about 100' from the cabin when the radio was playing. When we'd get to the lease,someone always said,"turn the radio on for Sissy".


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

peckerwood said:


> We had a doe at our lease that would come to our camp and lay down about 100' from the cabin when the radio was playing. When we'd get to the lease,someone always said,"turn the radio on for Sissy".


I hear ya! They paid no mind to me. I even had some bucks laying in the grass just enjoying the music. It ended when the bull dozier showed up and a few houses were built. Seen very few deer since some idiot thinks he's gonna make a zillion dollars ruining the country with a neighbor hood in the country. 
After 6 years maybe built 5 houses on 240 acre tract. I'd have to say he lost his arse. Trying to sell 4 acre tracts for 25 grand an acre. Come on. 
Some of the houses are built in a flood zone and hold water around there house every time we get a good rain. You can give them money but no brains what so ever. Out here you gotta build on a hill.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> ...Out here you gotta build on a hill.


Drive around in my area and count the number of houses that are NOT built on a hill/rise. You will have trouble finding any...only the city slickers would do that, LOL, and they would only do it once.

I've seen those land prices really take off recently...but it would take a lot more than that to get me to sell out. There are things a lot more important than money.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Drive around in my area and count the number of houses that are NOT built on a hill/rise. You will have trouble finding any...only the city slickers would do that, LOL, and they would only do it once.
> 
> I've seen those land prices really take off recently...but it would take a lot more than that to get me to sell out. There are things a lot more important than money.


This guy bought some bottom land 50 yards from a creek. I was nailing some catfish to a tree down by the fence line. Guy yells over the fence at me. I went over there and he asked me. Does it flood right here. I said yes it does. Next week the foundation goes up. 
Couple weeks later I'm watching water run over the freshly poured concrete. I was laughing my tail off. I thought why did he ask me that and turn around and build. 
The big problem after being stupid is how will you ever sell it. I give up.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yep, we've all got those stories. Guy down the road bought a place next to a creek. He came by and asked me about building a pond there. I told him I had seen that place at least 5 feet under water and it would blow out any earthen dam....yep, he built it, and it blowed out, and now he has a mess that he can't sell. 

I'll never understand why people ask...guess they keep asking until they get the answer they want rather than trying to learn.


----------



## HillCountry-Ford-Kawasaki (Feb 15, 2005)

Get a couple of Yard Enforcer motion activated sprinklers. Install in appropriate places along garden edge....works like a charm. I tried everything else....this is the only thing that works. BTW, there are more deer than people in the county where I live, so they have been tested thoroughly 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Yep, we've all got those stories. Guy down the road bought a place next to a creek. He came by and asked me about building a pond there. I told him I had seen that place at least 5 feet under water and it would blow out any earthen dam....yep, he built it, and it blowed out, and now he has a mess that he can't sell.
> 
> I'll never understand why people ask...guess they keep asking until they get the answer they want rather than trying to learn.


You can drive all over this country up here and every house is on a hill. Hint Hint. You could stop and ask anyone of these folks and they would tell you. Build on a hill son.
I'm kinda on the down side of a hill and these last 2 May floods made me put in more culverts. But I'm good now.
You know back in the day bottom land was highly wanted to grow crops on. You can drive all around out here and you rarely even see folks that even have a garden. They either have cows, horses, or hay fields. Not a crop one.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

In post 11, I mentioned my deer fence and an electric fence on the outside of it. Just found some old pictures of the set up. Top wire on the regular fence is @ about 7.5 ft and the electric fence is about 24" high. The fence will stay charged for about 2weeks before I have to recharge the deep cycle battery. Originally, The main purpose of the electric fence was to stop bears, but I found that it really keeps the deer away from pressing on the tall fence as well. This is the fence around my fruit garden.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Mr. Hanks, your fence reminds me of the ones I saw around peoples houses in So. Africa,but they weren't to keep animals out.Well,not the regular kind of animals.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Dick, that looks like one of the enclosures in Jurassic Park!

You ever consider installing a solar panel to keep the battery topped up?


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

For the birds, 25x50 poultry netting, $42. Electric fence for the animals.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00X...op+netting&dpPl=1&dpID=51K9XXnKGHL&ref=plSrch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

huntfish2011 said:


> I thought so also. My co-worker said it cost him $600 to keep two dogs at a day care over the weekend. The SIL says, it cost her $120/day.
> 
> The deer aren't afraid of people since everybody feeds them.
> 
> I think the fence is the only way to go. How high does the fence need to be and will regular wire work or does it need to be barbed wire?


Wow, that's way more than my wife gets with her pet sitting business.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------

